# sound



## michaelman25 (Sep 25, 2004)

i have a sound problem i know its not my hardware 

i cannot here the sound unless the volume is way down but when it is the sound is fine


----------



## Lorand (Sep 25, 2004)

Try reinstalling the audio drivers.


----------



## ZER0X (Sep 25, 2004)

If it was your hardware it would of been your speakers stuffed up, but now im just aggreing with "Lorand" youll probably have to install your sound drivers.  If you have a sound manager then make sure the equalizer is in the middle


----------



## michaelman25 (Sep 25, 2004)

well i read the post about the drivers and i started looking for them but i can't find any,
where could i find them
p.s. the computer is a refurbished emachines t2605 with a replaced baby motherboard


----------



## Lorand (Sep 25, 2004)

But what's the sound card's name? If you don't know, you can find it out running Astra32.


----------



## Ace1627 (Sep 26, 2004)

If you check on the card or on your speakers sometimes, look for the brand. Then go online. Most all companies will have all drivers for their products on their site. Also this may sound trivial but you could check your volume control. Many times people overlook that. Hope this helps.


----------



## b3n (Sep 26, 2004)

Yeah reinstall drivers.


----------



## michaelman25 (Sep 27, 2004)

ok i haven't fixed it yet but i believe that i am very close 



thanx for the help


----------



## ZER0X (Sep 28, 2004)

Have you tried everything we said
*Reinstall Drivers
*Check to see if you have a sound manager and see if the equalizer is in the middle

Wait u cant find the drivers can you


----------



## jaipandya (Sep 28, 2004)

how did u meet this problem? whatwere u doing when u realised u can't here sound?


----------



## Praetor (Sep 28, 2004)

> p.s. the computer is a refurbished emachines t2605 with a replaced baby motherboard


Try generic Realtek AC97 drivers?


----------



## michaelman25 (Mar 19, 2005)

hey, its been a long time


i found the problem and it turns out, there is a very stuborn trojan in the system volume folder

i have run avg and nortan and spybot and adaware and many others

any help would be appricaited


----------



## Praetor (Mar 25, 2005)

What trojan?


----------

